# Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v?



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

patatron, have you done one yet?
i read a little about it on some benz forums, but im not sure. 
is it basically the same path as the 16v vw motors?
oh and if you got pics, post em


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (2mAn)*

should be pretty much the same, except I think the intake ports are separated on the benz 16v heads, so the manifold might be a bit more difficult to fab. you might be able to use the stock ECU if you do it right


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (skillton)*

i could do it! get the car over here for mock up. i have a guy that builds my itb manifolds now so we could make something work


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (VWralley)*

i been reading about it on this page, im sure theres more out there
http://community.190revolution....html


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (2mAn)*

damn those guys seem like they have never even heard of MS! im about to sign up an sell some mercedes folks some ms!


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (VWralley)*

no kidding, but if you look the thread started years ago... and its still going on today...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (2mAn)*

less talk more building...get the car over here!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_damn those guys seem like they have never even heard of MS! 

the 190 community is pretty hopeless when it comes to technical topics....
unfortunetly.
cool cars, but half those guys dont even know how to change their own oil.
its even worse on benzworld.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (2mAn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2mAn* »_patatron, have you done one yet?

I have had 2 (Yes 2!) 2.3-16's, but have not Megasquirted one yet.
Here is one I had at one point...


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_
I have had 2 (Yes 2!) 2.3-16's, but have not Megasquirted one yet.
Here is one I had at one point...










nice one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
soo how much would it cost to convert his to an efi setup?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (2mAn)*

it will likely be the same as doing a vw 16v, i dont know the ign. setup on these however, but i would assume around 1K for all the necessary parts for the swap...

common hurry up!


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (VWralley)*

trust me i want him to do it, but he is such a nutcase! one days its ITB 2.3-16 then the next day he wants to just throw a 2.5 in there. then other days he wants to sell it and get a c43 or some stupid heavy ass automatic benz like that... 
i spend half my time trying to convince him to keep it and rebuild the motor and do this at the same time...
what i need to do is build my own 16v mk1 and that would convince him im sure. especially after i hand his ass to him in my lil POS


----------



## LHP (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (2mAn)*

Chadil in Belgium has an ITB system for the 16v 2.3 on thier website.
But you have to look around to find it.
http://www.chadil.be 
LHP 
haywardperformance


_Modified by LHP at 10:05 PM 3-24-2007_


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (LHP)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they dont look too bad, this would take care of a big step of the puzzle


----------



## LHP (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (2mAn)*

You will have to look in the sf individual throttle pictures in the gallery, as the picture you have here, is for the 2valve engine.
You will know it when you see it, each intake valve port is seperate.
8 ports into 4 and then out the 4 throttles.
I would put up the picture, but I can not make it import to here.
LHP 
haywardperformance


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (LHP)*

my buddy has a 16v 2.3 mercedes 190e also... he wants to do efi with ITB's
how much are you thinking the setup would cost to make... if you get it to work are you gonna sell them?? or make a list of parts for my buddy so he can make one also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LHP (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (High Body slc)*

Why make it, when you can buy it from Chadil.
one picture of the system.

http://www.chadil.be/gallery/s...v.jpg

LHP


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (LHP)*

what is the price for that pig?? i cant find it.. i only found the 16v vw one


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (High Body slc)*

i dunno but heres the pic


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (skillton)*

I miss my 2.3-16v. Mine was Rauchsilber...


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_I miss my 2.3-16v. Mine was Rauchsilber... 









According to Google translate tool, that is "Smoke silver"


----------



## Roccobozo (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt & ITBs for my brothers 190E 2.3-16v? (mjleamy)*

Yes, mine is "Smoked Silver" As well??? To me it looks more like "Champagne" or even Golden...Oh well , i just love that car anyway and a EFI/Turbo/034EFI conversion is in the plan... Here it is !!!








Daammn, i love that car..


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

I might 'need' to get another...


----------

